# Rain makers/misting systems....



## Saleama (Jan 2, 2014)

I would like to buy a rainmaker/misting system for my indoor habitats. They are a bit pricey and I was wondering if anyone on here uses them and could recommend one. Currently, I am using a spray bottle and it gets old fast. I have two habitats I need this for. One is an open topped table for Box Turtles and the other is a multi chambered, closed table for Sulcatas and Leopards. Any suggestions? These are inside so there is no access to a water hose for an outdoor cool mist system.


----------



## BurlingtonDarwin (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Saleama,

I'm investigating as well and have come across a couple. MistKing seems to be the standard. Have a look.

I'm interested in having a hygrometer trigger a MistKing which seems possible. Given your open / closed setup, I'm not sure if you can operate both independently on 1 unit.

Please post any findings or results, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Saleama (Jan 3, 2014)

I have found several that have multiple outlet capabilities but most of these are the "fog" type and I am not sure that is what I want. I want to 'Rain" on my box turtles to stimulate appetite as well as maintain humidity and I want to keep my Tortoises humidity up. I think you may be right when you say this will be difficult to do with one unit. I was leaning towards the exo terra monsoon RS400 rainfall system and just setting up two hose systems and changing the over every few days instead of running two hoses off of it at the same time.


----------



## Lingy21 (Jan 3, 2014)

BurlingtonDarwin said:


> Hi Saleama,
> 
> I'm investigating as well and have come across a couple. MistKing seems to be the standard. Have a look.
> 
> ...



I think you may have a problem over watering with a mist king by the time the hygrometer has reached the desired humidity level your enclosure might be soaked, it does have a timer which is very accurate and can be set to come on at 7 different times. But if your going to get a rain maker I would definitely go for a mist king for the price you won't get better than that.


----------



## justino4444 (Jan 3, 2014)

The monsoon or something like that is what my friend uses for his chameleon and crested gecko .... Says it's pretty good


----------



## Saleama (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the input! Do you know how much the efficiency degrades when you add additional hoses? I need to split to two seperate enclosures (three seperate areas, one enclosure is split for Sulcatas on one side and Leos on the other) that are about 25sq ft each. One in closed and the other is open.


----------



## BurlingtonDarwin (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks Lingy.

I was hoping the hygrometer would trigger 2,3 minute misting.


----------



## Lingy21 (Jan 4, 2014)

The mistking starter system (cheapest one) can run up to 10 hoses with out a problem, the second one up can run 20 and then there's an advanced one that can run up to 50. 

I went for the second one and Iv not had any problems with it at all, people say to run it with RO water as it clogs the nozzles, but Iv been running it with tap water for the past 8 months and haven't had a single problem with it. 

If you wanted something that could be attached to a hygrometer it would be best to get a fogger, but with the timer provided by mistking once you've worked out how long you need it to spray for and when you won't have any need for one.


One more thing you can always buy the starter pack and then eventually if you need more nozzles you can buy the stronger pumps.


----------



## edwinarnold (Feb 28, 2014)

A misting system will be the perfect choice. I have used such products and much satisfied with the quality and performance. Just try. If you don't want to invest much in it then try mid pressure misting systems for effective cooling at affordable price.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 28, 2014)

I myself use an outdoor mist system (approx. 50') that runs thru out the Red's n Cherries huts. The system runs off the main house bib with a 4 way valve attached that allows me to shut off certain systems or return to the main hose line. You can also buy a timer with another valve that would allow start/stop times and run cycle.
Another example was a small patio with a Rubbermaid shed as the " hut" and it too had mist line run thru out. This system had a quick disconnect fitting that would allow me to run off the kitchen sink since there was no outside hose bib.













Example of the smaller patio version










* HOT TIP #151* 
As you can imagine with all my torts there are least 25 spray bottles laying around the house/yard. Here is what works even better ....
Get a garden sprayer that is used to apply weed killers/fertilizer. It works by manual compressed air , holds more volume ( you can get it in many sizes Ex: 1gal 3gal 5gal) adjustable spray tip - stream mode ...great for knocking down spider webs...
Harbor freight 
Home depot 
Lowes.............all have them .,

Happy Misting ! 

JD~:shy:


----------



## Saleama (Feb 28, 2014)

Funny you should mention the weed killer sprayer. That is actually what I went with. I hope to go with a bigger unit when I get set up like The Cove. I hate using a manual spray bottle now and I am only spraying down three enclosures and three fish tanks, lol.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 28, 2014)

GMTA ......

Your on the right track!


----------

